# Rapid Rooters



## MickFoster (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anybody have experience with Rapid Rooters as both a cloning medium and seed germination?


----------



## CDXX (Feb 24, 2008)

I use them for both.  No complaints doing either.  Sometimes new sprouts may have a hard time poking through the pre-cut slits in the RR cubes.

But for cloning Im close to 100% using RR's/mini-greenhouse.


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2008)

i use them for cloning and its cool but 4 seeds i dont like it at all but they might work 4 u like cdxx said


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2008)

.."Rubber dirt".. I like em just fine.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 25, 2008)

cloning yes
seeds not for me, they can get a bit messed up from time to time. Not to say that they don't work just for me I don't use them for seed germs anymore.

I use the stuff more than rockwool and I like it for cloning a lot.


----------



## BenDover (Feb 26, 2008)

I was actually going to make a post about these. I haven't had much luck with these. I haven't made it to the cloning stage yet, but starting my seeds haven't been very successful. 

My problem is that my grow system is set up of an ebb and flow for each veg stage and flower. I don't know how else to start the seeds. Is rockwool better to use?


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 26, 2008)

papertowel, rapid rooter work great for cloning.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 26, 2008)

MickFoster said:
			
		

> Does anybody have experience with Rapid Rooters as both a cloning medium and seed germination?



I used them for germination and did OK, a few had problems but was it the seed or the RR? Anyway check out my BB & BQ grow and you can see them from 2-8 days old...  I do use an aeroponics set-up, the roots are very long....


----------



## NewSkoolHarvester (Feb 26, 2008)

Here you go, an easy step by step cloning guide with pic's... http://www.drskunk.com/CLONEds.htm

All cloning methods work because cannabis already contains the necessary hormones to take root. So long as the cutting doesn't dry out too much before taking root they will all root, and you should have 100% success rate without the need to spend $300 on a small cloner.

Clones are very environment particular, and the best way to get a cutting to root is to provide 100% humidity with a dome. Clean the dome every morning, then mist the clones (my preference)... on average clones take around 9 days to develop enough root to pot up. Another thing clones need is light, the more you can give them without hurting them, the quicker they will root... anyway, there are some good clues in the link that you could adapt to your own methods.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2008)

We have a cloning guide in the growing resources section. It is in soil, but exact same method of doing it just a different medium is all.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 28, 2008)

They've always worked fine for me too.


----------

